# James River Blues!



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got back from the James River, the fishing was less than perfect with cold fronts and 40mph winds but we still managed to boat 57 blues. The biggest being 52#s my new PB!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet! man that is one AMAZING river!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job. I've been wanting someone to make that trip w/ me down there.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

HOLY SH!T That's a monster! Well done


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

awesome fish, still havent got a blue yet. i think im gonna have to wait till dillon is full of em till i catch one, which will be awhile from now but thats ok theres flats to be caught.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

That is great news, because we leave to go down there tomorrow night!!!
That and the Tennessee river are the 2 best in the country right now.
Congrats on the #52 Pb and the 57 blues that you caught.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

That looks like Capt. Hugh's bait cooler? How was the Chinese buffet?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job!!!! I definitley need to get down there sometime soon.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Nice job!!!! I definitley need to get down there sometime soon.


Let me know if your serious. I'm game.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

TeamClose said:


> That looks like Capt. Hugh's bait cooler? How was the Chinese buffet?


My stomach still aint right! LMAO!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

If it wasn't for the ice cream I think my stomach would still be laying in VA on the sidewalk!! Hugh is a great guy and really knows that river, a pleasure to fish with.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice fish and congrats on the others as well.

If you don't mind me asking , how much did the guide cost ?


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I am leaving for the james in about 14 and a half hours. I really have to find something to do at work today or this day is going to drag on forever.


Larry


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Larry I could send you over a bunch of pics from the James from the last few years!!! It should take you all day to study the backgrounds to figure out the spots!!!!

Well I guess that wouldn't work for you anyways since you have my map from over there

13 hrs and counting.........


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I seriously would not get anything done today if that was the case. 6 more hours and I am out of stanley to go home and pack.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry, buddy your not going to get anything done anyways! How could you? If I knew that I was heading to the James in 6 hours I couldn't handle it.

Are you taking your Targa?


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep taking the boat going to have 3 of us in it. I'm a little concerned about the shallow water but now that I have a trolling motor on it i'm not too worried.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Have fun and be safe. We'll be thinking if you while we're all at WORK!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

well i think its time for me to start saving up for a trip. I have friends in VA so mellon or anyone who wants to go, we have somewhere to stay for free


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

smoothkip25 said:


> Just got back from the James River, the fishing was less than perfect with cold fronts and 40mph winds but we still managed to boat 57 blues. The biggest being 52#s my new PB!


Nice looking blue......Im looking foward to making that east coast catfishing trip soon.I have heard nothing but good things about the blue catfishing there......


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome fish! Man, a big cat like that is def top on my list of things I want to catch. If anyone ever plans on going out and happens to have an open seat keep me in mind, id be more then greatful for a chance to catch a big cat!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Kip!!

I have made several trips to the James and will probably make more.
It is a phenomenal blue cat fishery.


----------



## catfishrollo (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats buddy, we had alot of fun! Look forward to next year again. Happy you could get that PB under the belt soooo fast! LOL.. First cast, first fish we boated! You can't beat that!!!! LMAO! rollo


----------

